
Pokémon Go: armed robbers use game to lure players into trap - sosuke
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime/pok%C3%A9mon-go-armed-robbers-use-game-to-lure-players-into-trap/ar-BBu9Kwo?ocid=ansmsnnews11
======
CarolineW
Previous submissions of this story:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12068073](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12068073)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12067774](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12067774)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12067526](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12067526)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12067422](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12067422)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12067200](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12067200)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12066749](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12066749)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12066134](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12066134)

~~~
ndr
Interestingly there was already one from the Guardian but HN didn't bring me
to the original post!

